# What do you do for a living?



## Demosthenes (Apr 28, 2005)

Just wondering.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm a stay at home mom.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

MA


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 28, 2005)

i look after tax auditors....


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 28, 2005)

Admin. Asst for a Property Management Company...I know boring..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## dawnmelissa (Apr 28, 2005)

i work for paypal


----------



## nphernetton (Apr 28, 2005)

Tech support for a credentialing data collection company full time.  School for networking full time.


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2005)

I work for a wine and liquor distributor


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2005)

i work for a major corporation as a customer relations manager...


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 28, 2005)

Work for a bank as a personal lender/investment advisor - wish I worked in the cosmetics/fashion industry though - someday I will make the leap!


----------



## redvelvetdolly (Apr 28, 2005)

Retail management.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 28, 2005)

Health Policy Analyst for a CPA firm


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 28, 2005)

Now I'm a stay at home mom, wedding singer, freelance artist.  (although not so much of the latter since the 2nd baby was born last year.)  I used to be a proofreader for an automotive trade magazine.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

I am a senior in high school. I graduate on June 9th.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 28, 2005)

lol um class of 06' baby!! Don't have a job right now...i really need/want one though!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 28, 2005)

Part time caregiver for disabled kids, part time stay at home mom.  I would love to become a MA though..........maybe one day.


----------



## aeni (Apr 28, 2005)

Student! Oh wait...that's not a paying job.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Full time mom, part time computer consultant, help older folks work with technology, fix pcs, build em...etc


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 28, 2005)

A lot of people in here are in technical fields... LOL I expected more artistic type stuff.


----------



## mandyjw82 (Apr 28, 2005)

sahm


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 28, 2005)

Full-time Hairstylist & Part-time Makeup Artist


----------



## Jozie (Apr 28, 2005)

Im currently the Director of Marketing & PR for a nightclub. It's not nearly as exciting as I once thought it to be. Im in the works of opening up my own venue within 2 years.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2005)

As of noon tomorrow: transition from nursing student to REGISTERED NURSE!!!!!  Yyyyyiiiiipppppeeee!!!!!
Then all I have to do is sit for my state boards


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 28, 2005)

Full time student, almost full time (30-35 hrs) valet I LOVE MY PAYING JOB, and part time caterer when my mom needs another waitress or bartender but I don't love it so much...I think Ebaying could count as another part time job!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 28, 2005)

Nail Thecnician for  nail bar chain Nails Inc (in the UK).


----------



## toropcheh (Apr 28, 2005)

I am a professional moocher, with a long list of references... lol j/k I'm a full-time college student (have to be or I wouldn't be allowed to stay in Canada!), with plans to transfer to university and get a BA and Masters in Psychology. :-D


----------



## Alison (Apr 28, 2005)

Full time student, animal science major (livestock like cattle and pigs). I hope to get into veterinary medicine this year.

I work as a cashier at Sobeys (grocery store).


----------



## HotPink (Apr 28, 2005)

I am a Mental Health Case Manager   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Basically, I make sure my clients have the appropriate services i.e. therapist, psychiatrist, insurance etc. My job is definitely interesting. The pays crap, but I feel like I help people, so its all good.  I eventually want to go to grad school so I can be a therapist.


----------



## nikki_v83 (Apr 28, 2005)

*****


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm a work comp underwriter @ an insurance company - fun times!


----------



## shopgirl151 (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm a full-time student working on my BA with a major in English and a minor in History. I'm going to go on to grad school and work on getting a master's in English as well as my MLIS, so that way, I can basically choose whether I want to be an academic librarian or work in a public library.


----------



## lemurian (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm a trained Cosmetologist/Massage Therapist/Nutritionist but I've spent as much, if not more time, working at an independent record store  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I'm mostly unemployed and living with my mom/travelling way too much for someone with little/no income


----------



## Paola H. (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't work, I'm student


----------



## makeuplover (Apr 30, 2005)

no job just a college student..i need on though


----------



## Cedar (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm a teen services and reference librarian.  I have a Master of Library and Information Science and work full-time at a small public library.  I have the best job in the entire world, IMHO.  I'm also a professional book reviewer and a writer.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm not having a job currently because it is school in session. In summer, I'll be working as a waitress. Yay for tips!! edit: Plus I get to work for my aunt, her restaurant. I don't know if that is a good thing I probably won't be able to quit or some thing, haha.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 1, 2005)

nothing! I'm a slacker hahaha, no just kidding, all you girls with awesome jobs make me feel bad :s
I'm taking a semester off from college (psych major), doing social work meanwhile at a school, and loving it (never actually thought I'd have enough patience to deal with kids and teens), and work part time at a coffee shop to be able to afford my addiction


----------

